

Canada's Dollar Trades at Parity for First Time Since April - nano81
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/10/14/bloomberg1376-LA9MLB0UQVI901-4CS3DSSBN0QLHD446TG72QV6UI.DTL

======
slantyyz
I'm probably one of the few Canadians who prefers a weak Canadian dollar.

I'm biased, however, because I've spent a lot of my career in services with a
lot of American customers, so I've enjoyed the benefits from the exchange
difference.

